# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Câu hỏi thường gặp khi tự chế tạo máy CNC - chuyên mục chuyên về điện!

## CKD

*Câu hỏi thường gặp khi tự chế tạo máy CNC - chuyên mục chuyên về điện!*

*Có nhiều bạn thắc mắc sao không có một chủ đề nào hướng dẫn chi tiết việc chọn vật tư và đấu nối tủ điện cho máy CNC thế nào cho đúng?*
Quả thật.. là rất khó để có một chủ đề có thể đầy đủ và dễ hiểu cho câu hỏi trên. Vì có rất nhiều thứ có liên quan mà các bạn cần phải tìm hiểu trước khi tiến hành mua sắm thiết bị. Chưa nói là một số bạn săn mua đồ cũ, không đồng bộ thì càng thêm khó.

Để có thể giải đáp phần nào nội dung của câu hỏi lớn phía trên, mình sẽ chia ra nhiều vấn đề nhỏ, hoặc rất nhỏ rồi cố gắng ghép chúng lại với nhau. Song song với việc tự đặt câu hỏi rồi tự trả lời thì mình hy vọng các bạn cùng tham gia chia sẻ câu hỏi, tham gia trả lời để lượng thông tin thêm phần phong phú và đầy đủ hơn. Tránh tình trạng chủ quan của một người  :Big Grin: .

Lượng thông tin được chia sẻ được cóp nhặt từ rất nhiều tài liệu khác nhau + với khã năng tiếp thu và suy nghĩ chủ quan của mỗi người nên chỉ có giá trị tham khảo, có thể đúng hoặc sai theo hoàn cảnh khác nhau.

Mình cũng không định viết theo kiểu từ A-Z hay kiểu hàn lâm câu chữ. Nên mình nhớ gì thì sẽ viết đó, cũng như mạch câu hỏi & trả lời từ các bạn. Sau mỗi nội dung mới thì mình sẽ thiết lập lại link nhanh đến câu hỏi & trả lời để các bạn tiện theo dõi & tìm hiểu.

Hy vọng là chủ đề này sẽ giúp ích được cho các bạn mới tham gia, có thêm ít khái niệm để quá trình google thuận lợi hơn.



Bắt đầu nhe,...

1.  :Confused:  Có nhu cầu phay NHÔM, nên lắp máy như thế nào _hoặc_ máy mình như thế thì có phay được nhôm hay không?
2.  :Confused:  Hiện có 03 loại motor trợ động thường được mọi người nhắc đến thì nên chọn loại nào?
3.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Giới thiệu mạch Mach3 USB RnR Motion - Mach3 giao tiếp qua USB
4.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mạch charge pump cho Mach3 và công dụng của nó
5.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  NcStudio - tài liệu và một vài thứ linh tinh có liên quan (download soft)
6.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Driver 5 phase tháo máy photo Toshiba PWB-F-SDV-300

PS: phần cơ khí có thể mở rộng từ chủ đề *Giới thiệu một vài video hữu ích cho việc cân chỉnh máy cnc*
Phần cơ khí và cân chỉnh thì nó cũng mông lung lắm, tùy theo nhu cầu và khã năng của mỗi người mà nó khác nhau lắm lắm.

----------


## CKD

*1. Có nhu cầu phay NHÔM, nên lắp máy như thế nào hoặc máy mình như thế này thì có phay được nhôm hay không?*



Mình rất thường nhận được câu hỏi thế này trong tin nhắn.
Theo mình thì chỉ cần máy CNC chạy được thì có thể gia công NHÔM. Có cái:
- Máy được thiết kế cứng vững, chính xác thì chi tiết làm ra sẽ đẹp và chính xác hơn.
- Máy yếu thì tốc độ gia công chậm, máy khỏe thì gia công nhanh.
- Máy có sai số thì chi tiết sẽ kém chính xác.
- V.v và v.v...

Nói chung, với kinh nghiệm của mình đã dùng qua máy CNC DIY với khung là nhựa PVC đến máy công nghiệp thì cái máy nào mình cũng gia công nhôm được hết. Khác nhau chỉ là tốc độ gia công, độ chính xác, độ đẹp hoàn thiện của chi tiết.
Ở ý này mình nghĩ ý "liệu cơm gắp mắm" là phù hợp. Tức là người dùng cần hiểu được năng lực cái máy của mình, biết được sức mạnh (độ cứng vững của hệ cơ), tốc độ di chuyển, tốc độ trục chính, công suất trục chính v.v... Từ đó ra quyết định và có chế độ ăn dao phù hợp là có thể giải quyết được nhu cầu.

Một số lưu ý khác:
- Với những máy hạng siêu nhẹ như máy có khung bằng PVC, máy khung nhôm mỏng v.v.. những máy có phần khung khá yếu. Thông thường những máy này được trang bị hệ điện rất căn bản. Chỉ đủ để làm được việc gọi là vận hành. Mục đích chế tạo của những chiếc máy này là phục vụ người mới tiếp cận với chi phí thấp nhất có thể. Và chỉ để học là chính. Tức là máy chỉ chạy tốt những vật liệu mềm, thời gian gia công chi tiết ngắn. Những máy này mình thay gặp gắn spindle là loại motor chổi than (đơn giản ---> rẻ nhất). Loại này có thời gian làm việc rất ngắn, khi chạy nóng, không phù hợp cho việc chạy gia công trong thời gian dài. Do đó các bạn lưu ý khi quyết định nguyên công cho máy.
- Hầu hết máy nhỏ thì mấy bạn có xu thế chạy dao nhỏ, tốc độ nhỏ v.v.... Việc này là đúng, nhưng nhớ là nên xịt cho dao ít dầu nhờn hoặc nước v.v.. Mục đích là giúp bôi trơn & giải nhiệt dao.

Mình có xem bạn Nguyễn Văn Huấn trên facebook, máy khung nhôm nhưng chạy sắt, xin phép reup ở đây, xem qua link bên dưới
https://www.facebook.com/groups/4929...5973675766657/

----------

NhanSoctrang

----------


## CKD

*Hiện có 03 loại motor trợ động thường được mọi người nhắc đến thì nên chọn loại nào?*



Thật ra thì có nhiều hơn 03 loại, nhưng mình gom lại vậy cho nó gọn  :Big Grin:  03 loại đó là:
1. Động cơ step thường hay đơn giản là động cơ bước (step).
2. Động cơ step có hồi tiếp, còn gọi là step lai, HBS, step servo v.v...
3. Động cơ servo, hay thường gọi là AC servo, DC servo

Trong điều kiện DIY, chế tạo lý tưởng, thiết kế & vận hành đúng thì cả 3 loại này không khác nhau là mấy. Đều vận hành khá chính xác và không cần phải quá căng thẳng khi lựa chọn.

Như phía trên đã phân loại 1/2/3 thì:
- giá thành (mua mới) nó cũng tăng dần theo 1/2/3
- độ khó khi sử dụng cũng tăng theo 1/2/3
- hiệu quả khi sử dụng cũng tương tự 1/2/3

Với các bạn chưa tiếp xúc với môn này thì mình khuyên nên dùng loại 1 và 2, tùy theo khã năng tài chính. Loại 1 và 2 sẽ giúp các bạn nhanh chóng gặt hái được thành công khi DIY.
Với các bạn đã hiểu rỏ về servo thì mình không có lời khuyên nào, với những bạn đã nghe nghiều người khen về servo thì nên CÂN NHẮC. Servo chỉ chạy đúng nếu chúng ta cân chỉnh đúng. Việc cân chỉnh này không chỉ là nạp vài thông số như config Pin, config xung v.v.. mà phải "tuning". Việc tuning theo mình thì với hầu hết DIY đều khó mà dạt mức đúng, chỉ cần đúng là đã bở hơi tai rồi. Những lời khen cho servo như chạy rất êm.. nó không mấy ý nghĩa nếu nó chạy không đúng  :Big Grin: 

PS:
Các loại motor tùy động trên thì việc giao tiếp điều khiển thông dụng là xung/chiều (step/dir) thì đều có phần giống nhau. Một số có thể tiếp nhận lệnh điều khiển theo những cách khác. Tức là hầu hết đều có thể sử dụng tốt được. Các bạn mới nên chọn lựa loại nào chạy được xung/chiều (step/dir) để đơn giản quá trình đấu nối và sử dụng sau này.

Loại 2 mà mình nhắc đến phía trên có một số tên gọi mà khi tìm hiểu hay được nhắc đến như: ezi-servo, HBS, step lai, servo lai, alpha step, v.v...
Việc step + với khái niệm servo nó bao hàm 2 ý.
- step là motor bước thông thường.
- servo là kỹ thuật điều khiển, điều khiển có hồi tiếp (kiểm soát) để chính xác hơn.
- mọi người hay gọi AC/DC servo có thể hiểu là động cơ AC hoặc DC vận hành với chế độ điều khiển có hồi tiếp. Nếu chỉ nói Servo, phần lớn người nghĩ là AC servo vì nó thông dụng thôi. Chứ nếu chỉ nói servo thì cái gì được điều khiển hồi tiếp đều gọi được như thế.

_còn tiếp_

----------

DChapter

----------

